# حروب الشياطين



## happy angel (4 مايو 2011)

*الحروب الروحية سمح بها الله لفائدتنا ووراءها اكاليل وعلى راى أحد القديسين الذى قال : 
لا يكلل الا الذى انتصر ولا ينتصر الا الذى حارب 
فهى من جهة الله اختبار لحرية ارادتنا ةاعطاؤنا الفرصة التى نستحق بها خيرات الملكوت ، اذا انتصرنا ...أما من جهة الشيطان فمن طبيعته ان يقاوم ملكوت الله ويحارب الساعيين اليه وهو يحارب الله في شخص اولاده ويشتكى عليهم كما حدث في قصة ايوب الصديق ( أى 1 ، 2 ) وهو يحسد السالكين في خياة البر لكى لا ينالوا البركة الالهية التى حُرم هو منها 
وحروب الشياطين هى ضد الكل لم ينجو منها احد 
وحينما نتكلم عن هذه الحروب فاننا نقصد الحرب التى يثيرها الشيطان وكل جنوده واعوانه منذ أيام آدم وحواء وقايين والشيطان يحارب يحاول ان يقلى الجميع تحت حكم الموت الابدى وقد أسقط انبياء ورسلا واشخاصا حل عليهم روح الرب مثل شمشومن وداود اللذين تابا ومثل شاول الذى رفضه الرب وفارقه روح الله " وبغته روح ردئ من قبل الرب " ( صم 16 : 14 ) 
فلا يظن أحد ان حروب الشياطين هى للمبتدئين فقط أو للخطاة 
لا فهو يحارب مهما كانوا نامين في النعمة بل هو يحارب هؤلاء بالاكثر لذلك على كل انسان ان يحترس ان الشيطان يريد اى فريسة
والشيطان لا يياس مهما كان الى يحاربه قويا 
بل قيل عن الخطية انها " طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء " ( ام 7 : 26 )
إن حروب الشياطين موجهة ضد الله نفسه وضد ملكوته ، وضد هياكله المقدسة التى هى تحت 
فهو يريد ان يقاوم هذا الملكوت بكافة الطرق ويفرح ان امكنه ان يسقط " حتى المختارين ايضا " ( متى 24 : 24 ) وان كانت الملائكة تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب ( لو 15 : 10 ) ، فلاشك أن الشياطين تفرح ببار واحد إذا سقط ، بل تفرح بسقوط أى أحد يخضع لهم 
الحروب الروحية حروب دائمة ، قد تتنوع ، ولكن لا تنتهى 
طالما انت في الجسد فانت معرض لهذه الحروب التى تظل معك حتى الموت ولذلك قال القديس بطرس الرسول " سيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف " ( 1 بط 1 : 17 ) 
ولايقصد بالخوف اى الرعب من الشياطين انما الخوف الذى يدعو الى الحرص والتدقيق 
بالنسبة الى الفرد الحرب تستمر حتى الموت ، وبالنسبة الى العالم تستمر الى الدهر الى نهاية العالم حتى ان الشيطان عندما يحل من سجنه سيخرج ليضل الامم ( رؤ 20 : 7 ، 8 ) وفي نهاية العالم سيكون هناك ارتداد عن الايمان ( 1 تى 4 : 1 ) وستاتى ازمنة صعبة ( 2 تس 2 : 2 ) وسيبذل الشيطان كل جهده وسينزل الى الارض " وبه غضب عظيم عالما أن له زمانا قليلا بعد " ( رؤ 12 : 13 ) 
والحروب الدائمة التى للشيطان قد تشتد في الاوقات المقدسة 
فالشيطان يتضايق جدا من اى عمل روحى نقوم به ويسعى بكل الحيل لئلا تفلت الفريسو من يده فنحن نبدأ العمل الروحى ويبدأ هو معنا حروبه وحيله ومعطلاته الكثيرة
فنحن نبدأ العمل الروحى وهو يبدأ المقاومة ومن العبارات الجميلة في بستان الرهبان " انه عندنا يدق جرس الصلاة في نصف الليل فانه لايوقظ الرهبان فقط للصلاة وانما يوقظ الشياطين لكى يحاربوا الرهبان ويمنعوهم من الصلاة وما اصدق قول الكتاب في سفر يشوع ابن سيراخ " يا ابنى ، ان تقدمتن لخدمة ربك فهيئ نفسك لجميع التجارب 
نحن نبدأ الجهاد وهو يبدأ الحرب ن نبدأ الروحيات فيبدأ المقاومة 
الشيطان لا يحسد الا الناجحين في عملهم الروحى والمقتربين ال ىالله والذين لهم داله عنده ويحسد التائبين بحرارة والمتضعين والودعاء والانقياء اما الخاضعون لهم والفاترون في الحياة الروحية فلماذا يحاربهم ؟؟ يكفيهم ما هم فيه*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2011)

*


شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك
موضوع جميل جداا*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2011)

*" ( ام 7 : 26 )
إن حروب الشياطين موجهة ضد الله نفسه وضد ملكوته ، وضد هياكله المقدسة التى هى تحت 
فهو يريد ان يقاوم هذا الملكوت بكافة الطرق ويفرح ان امكنه ان يسقط " حتى  المختارين ايضا " ( متى 24 : 24 ) وان كانت الملائكة تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب (  لو 15 : 10 ) ، فلاشك أن الشياطين تفرح ببار واحد إذا سقط ، بل تفرح بسقوط  أى أحد يخضع لهم 



موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكرا جدااا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *" ( ام 7 : 26 )
> إن حروب الشياطين موجهة ضد الله نفسه وضد ملكوته ، وضد هياكله المقدسة التى هى تحت
> فهو يريد ان يقاوم هذا الملكوت بكافة الطرق ويفرح ان امكنه ان يسقط " حتى  المختارين ايضا " ( متى 24 : 24 ) وان كانت الملائكة تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب (  لو 15 : 10 ) ، فلاشك أن الشياطين تفرح ببار واحد إذا سقط ، بل تفرح بسقوط  أى أحد يخضع لهم
> 
> ...


----------



## كاسح الإسلام (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
الرب ينصرنا جميعا على الشياطين و الإسلام
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

كاسح الإسلام قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> الرب ينصرنا جميعا على الشياطين و الإسلام
> ​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك​*


----------

